# Are you frustrated with the forum?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is a calming video I made this morning.

Cats are supposed to be scared of cucumbers, Manny isn't.

Remember the hedgehog caught in our trap, here he is making a hasty escape.

Early morning are so beautiful I thought you might like to see.

And yesterdays visit to Siekirki war graves.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I am frustrated with this forum !
It is called Motorhome Facts and very little on here is motorhome related.

It is a bit frustrating trying to sift thorough the posts about non motorhome related stuff which now seams about 70-80% on some days 

Just my opinion but I wish everybody would keep it related to the forum title 

LT man


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We need more members to post more often? some members who have been on the forum for just about 2 years have only posted around a hundred times, and have started only about ten threads.

Other members have posted more often just to keep the forum running, otherwise there would be nothing to read.

I could go on but I think that will do for now?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

LT Man said:


> I am frustrated with this forum !
> It is called Motorhome Facts and very little on here is motorhome related.
> 
> It is a bit frustrating trying to sift thorough the posts about non motorhome related stuff which now seams about 70-80% on some days
> ...


I hope your not getting at me. 
If the forum was all about motorhome related stuff it would soon become *very boring*
This forum is split into many parts including music, wildlife (Maybe there should be one for wild women) Pets, Bereavement and dozens more, this was posted under *Off topic* which means its off the topic of motorhomes. I like to put a smile on peoples faces, sorry if I didn't manage it with you.
My point about frustration was the posts that are all going missing.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Certainly am frustrated.


Important posts go missing and it leaves only bluddy videos of dogs. :surprise: I have noticed that those videos are unaffected and I have sent my suspicions to VS. Whoever is behind this will shortly be bumped off the forum ... and not before time. :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> Certainly am frustrated.
> 
> Important posts go missing and it leaves only bluddy videos of dogs. :surprise: I have noticed that those videos are unaffected and I have sent my suspicions to VS. Whoever is behind this will shortly be bumped off the forum ... and not before time. :wink2:


Shows you haven't looked at my video little man because it only has a very quick glimpse of my wonderful little dog who is getting cleverer and lovelier effery day.>

It was his 9th birthday yesterday, but like all birthdays we forgot until it was bed time so he didn't have the party that some dogs have with dozens of doggy friends.:frown2::animaldog:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What would motivate anyone to come on the Forum at all if there were no "non-motorhoming interest" forums? People would only come on when they wanted to find something out. 



So who would be there to answer the queries? Those who "already know everything" would just go to another forum for "social interaction".


Do these killjoys think we all sit around waiting for someone to ask us something technical.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

To answer your question Jan... No not all. I have very few problems at all with the site, except all the G.O.M.'s who think the world should turn at their speed!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Shows you haven't looked at my video little man because it only has a very quick glimpse of my wonderful little dog who is getting cleverer and lovelier effery day.>
> 
> It was his 9th birthday yesterday, but like all birthdays we forgot until it was bed time so he didn't have the party that some dogs have with dozens of doggy friends.:frown2::animaldog:


I knew it was his birthday and wondered why our dogs were not invited ... but never mind. :frown2:

While typing this reply, I have been multitasking and on the phone trying to sort out the electrical problems of a mad Scotsman with a mad Dog. The bad news is ... he is heading your way shortly. :laugh: You know who I am talking about. :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> I knew it was his birthday and wondered why our dogs were not invited ... but never mind. :frown2:
> 
> While typing this reply, I have been multitasking and on the phone trying to sort out the electrical problems of a mad Scotsman with a mad Dog. The bad news is ... he is heading your way shortly. :laugh: You know who I am talking about. :wink2:


This we know and are well prepared.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s a bit like a game
Posts appear or not 
Or disappear 

Guess the post before last >

It has often been a gripe that more posts are needed on M H related subjects 

Can’t think why , you can google most things 

What you can’t do is ask friends that you know, and listen to the help their experience has given them, see them come back to check did it work 

MHoming isn’t a huge series of breakdowns and misadventure 

Unless you happen to be Barry :kiss:

Or unless your water pump decides to float all the new carpets in a a wet and windy Scotland 

And I doubt any of us would know each other based on MH problems 

On travel possibally 

And my trip to province was definately helped by helpful pointers to places to visit 

Even if they were too high for me to get too, you know who you are:grin2:

And the fact some were happy to follow my travels 

I’ll never know how to fix a fridge 

Although the catch on my fridge works on an elastic band and has for several years :grin2:

My hound is a nightmare on trips and maybe others have the same problems with theirs 

It’s a forum of PEOPLE who Motor home , not a forum of MHomes 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Well it's a bit like a game
> Posts appear or not
> Or disappear
> 
> ...


Blimey, did Sandra really say all that sensible stuff, not another bug is it?>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hey

This girl does sensible, occasionally :wink2:

Not often , prefer a bit of wind up 

74 yrs of sensible is enough 

Time to grow old(er) disgracefully >

Sandra


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

JanHank said:


> I hope your not getting at me.
> If the forum was all about motorhome related stuff it would soon become *very boring*
> This forum is split into many parts including music, wildlife (Maybe there should be one for wild women) Pets, Bereavement and dozens more, this was posted under *Off topic* which means its off the topic of motorhomes. I like to put a smile on peoples faces, sorry if I didn't manage it with you.
> My point about frustration was the posts that are all going missing.


I was not getting at you Janhawk you just happened to use that title for your post.
I am on a few other forums and it is just they all seem to only post about the subject of the forum with no off topic posts

I come on here to give and get help on motorhome matters and the bit that frustrates me is i have to sift through all the posts to find the ones that are motorhome related

This is just my opinion

LT Man


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Read the posts in the motorhome related sections, don't wade through unrelated stuff. I Hope that'll help.

BTW, this isn't motorhome related.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wibble.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

LT Man said:


> I was not getting at you Janhawk you just happened to use that title for your post.
> I am on a few other forums and it is just they all seem to only post about the subject of the forum with no off topic posts
> 
> I come on here to give and get help on motorhome matters and the bit that frustrates me is i have to sift through all the posts to find the ones that are motorhome related
> ...


I don't want to be high handed LTman, but I see you have been a member since 2016 and have 105 Posts, now if everyone had the same percentage of posts per year this forum would have died years ago, think about it.
Join in the silly threads, it helps to keep the place alive.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I was just answering the question ...............................





I 'll get my coat 

opps I have also now posted non motorhome related post damm sucked in

LT Man


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And there is a motorhome in Jan's post!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the same on MHOwners and every forum, the main subjects are there if anyone has something to say or ask, and we all dive on it, then complain that we don't get thanks, in the meantime we (on owners) take the Mick, have a laugh and the world moves on, at least we don't crash or lose posts.

Forums are used differently, some will only come on to ask a question, others only to answer them, some use it as a social contact if they don't get out often, some just to complain, it's a forum.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Oh what another beautiful morning*

BUT its gonna be another scorcher @ 34°+ today. We have quite a strong breeze but its coming out of the oven.
Here is what I saw from my window at 5.30 am today.
I can´t get to grips of how to control the sound.
You will hear the gaggle of geese.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s quite simple really

The answer is in the thread titles 

Some have no idea about the working of pumps etc 

Some like me have a good idea of travelling with dogs

Especially hounds from hell 

Some like me struggle with walking 

But even I know a bit about MHomes

I travel in them, cook in them , stay in them 

We al have something to contribute 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Oh what a beautiful evening, the view from our west facing lounge.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Oh what a beautiful evening, the view from our west facing lounge.


It looks beautiful Drew. but I can´t enlarge the picture. Even after I added it to photos its still a tiny picture.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I took it with my iPad, I'll investigate.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try this, it's now a thumbnail not an attached image.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Something different.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Something different.


That's very interesting Drew, I tried to go back on the video, but got an entirely different picture.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Try this, it's now a thumbnail not an attached image.


It looks like a huge pair of wings


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> That's very interesting Drew, I tried to go back on the video, but got an entirely different picture.


It is live Jan, the camera is controlled by AN Other and changes to different parts of the river. When we have nothing of interest to watch on TV we watch the bears, I have counted 8 plus 3 cubs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> It is live Jan, the camera is controlled by AN Other and changes to different parts of the river. When we have nothing of interest to watch on TV we watch the bears, I have counted 8 plus 3 cubs.


I think its wonderful, put it on Owners.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't we have another thread about beautiful mornings?

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Didn't we have another thread about beautiful mornings?
> 
> Ray.


I'm not quite sure Ray! did we?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

What I have failed to mention, as it is 02:50 in the morning in Alaska, what is being shown now is a recording.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, here it is...…………………………………….
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/230474-how-did-your-day-start.html

Ray.
p.s. what on earth are you doing in Alaska Drew?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*p.s. what on earth are you doing in Alaska Drew?*

I wish I was Ray, I spent some time working there in my early years and have been back twice on fishing trips a great country.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> *p.s. what on earth are you doing in Alaska Drew?*
> 
> I wish I was Ray, I spent some time working there in my early years and have been back twice on fishing trips a great country.
> 
> Drew


Long way to take fish home isn't it?

I´ll be taking photos when its cooler outside Drew.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> Something different.


Loved it

That smaller bear looks like shadow shorn

And swims like him

I know why in Scotland a women who saw him emerge from a water hole

Said goodness I thought he was a bear

Sandra


----------

